# Food Safety News Wed 11/27/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 27, 2019)

Food Safety News
Wed 11/27/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* More patients confirmed in multi-state outbreak of hepatitis A linked to blackberries*
By Coral Beach on Nov 27, 2019 12:05 am The patient count in a multi-state hepatitis A outbreak traced to fresh blackberries continues to rise, even though the berries were sold two months ago. As of Nov. 26, there are 14 people across five states who have been confirmed with hepatitis A infections linked to fresh blackberries sold at Fresh Thyme Farmers Market grocery...  Continue Reading


* Evergreens restaurant infections are likely separate from national E. coli outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 27, 2019 12:04 am Seattle-King County Public Health is investigating an outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 that is potentially associated with four Evergreens restaurants in Seattle. The four restaurants are located in Seattle’s Pioneer Square, University District, the downtown area and in the International District. Public health does not yet have conclusive results about what caused the outbreak and all four Evergreen restaurants have...  Continue Reading


* FDA shuts down California tofu and soy manufacturer over L. mono*
By News Desk on Nov 27, 2019 12:03 am Golden Gate Soy Products, a California-based food manufacturer, has agreed to discontinue selling food products until the company complies with federal food safety regulations and other requirements. The food manufacturer specializes in manufacturing a variety of tofu and other soy-based products, including soy milk. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced the closure follows several inspections conducted...  Continue Reading



* Romaine confusion and clarity from the produce industry perspective*
By Trevor Suslow on Nov 27, 2019 12:02 am Contributed Editor’s note: Trevor Suslow, currently vice president for Produce Safety at the Produce Marketing Association and formerly with the University of California-Davis where he did extensive research with postharvest produce and freshcut produce, wrote this letter to members of the fresh produce industry earlier this week. It is reprinted here with his permission. Hello Science &...  Continue Reading


* Salmonella outbreak was first linked to tomatoes in Sweden*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 27, 2019 12:01 am Researchers have described the first outbreak of Salmonella in Sweden that had small tomatoes as the likely source of infection. Eighty-two cases of monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium have been confirmed, with symptom onsets between Aug. 28 and Oct. 29. They were 51 years of age on average, with a range of a few months to 89...  Continue Reading


* Turkey Day tips: Four ways to stay safe this Thanksgiving*
By Jonan Pilet on Nov 27, 2019 12:00 am By quoting numbers from the CDC, a food safety specialist from Oklahoma State University recently demonstrated how import home food safety is, especially during the holiday season when there are more cooks in the kitchen and more people at the table. According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture, more than 45 million turkeys are expected...  Continue Reading



* Dozens added to patient tally in E. coli outbreak linked to romaine*
By News Desk on Nov 26, 2019 09:06 pm Since the previous update four days ago, an additional 27 people have been confirmed sick in an E. coli outbreak linked to romaine lettuce. As of today, Nov. 25, a total of 67 people are confirmed infected with the outbreak strain of E. coli O157:H7 The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention continue to advise...  Continue Reading


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 27, 2019)

Turkey day tips were really helpful. I'm actually going to have to cold water thaw the turkeys this year,  so I need that info.  It's interesting,  too, that so many sinks are still contaminated *after cleaning* from contact with meat.  I'll be cleaning the sick extra good afterwards.


----------

